

Opening Up to “More Open, Smart, and Honest Criticism”   - SparksZilla
http://andysparks.co/post/37279861266/opening-up-to-more-open-smart-and-honest-criticism

======
peacelyse
At Tealet we are building a "Bashing" page so users can leave their feedback.
This is for the passionate users that know exactly why we suck.

